# Electric/Hydraulic Fisher Pump Scematic



## speedcast (Feb 10, 2005)

(first post, but I have been a member for a while and have done a lot of reading)

Hello everyone , 

I need some help. I bought an Electric over Hydraulic Fisher plow pump off ebay for my plow (first time with E/H). I got it today and then realized I have no idea on how to hook up the electrical all it has is a one wire solenoid . How do I actuate the hydraulic rams with just on wire? and where/how do I hook up the joystick? (I have to buy that or make it)

here is all the Info I have on it. serial#3622 there is no Model #, well the model number area is blank. Does any one have a schematic or know where I can get a schematic for this pump? here is a picture of it.


----------



## Buster F (Jun 12, 2006)

You need a valve body to hook up to your pump. The feed from the pump goes into the valve body which is controlled by two cables connected to the joystick inside the cab. When you move the joystick it will open the correct valve to pump fluid for the action you want. there is also a switch mounted on the rear of the joystick that is connected to the solenoid on your pump which when triggered will fire off the pump. Do a search for underhood pumps and you may find some better info. Good luck, Roy


----------

